# What is a North bridge filter driver?



## Drastik

and also what is a usb filter driver?
these two things were listed when i tryed to update my gpu.


----------



## Cromewell

I assume you are trying to update the video card drivers on a laptop?

From what I can find, this tool can fix the problem http://www.hardwareheaven.com/modtool.php. That said, are you having a problem with your video drivers now? If not you're probably best sticking with the drivers you have now.


----------

